# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Una cigüeña en una posición poco habitual

## perdiguera

Hace días tomé estas fotos de una cigüeña posada sobre una antena de televisión.
No las había visto situadas en esa posición anteriormente.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Es bastante rara la foto esta, yo no lo he visto nunca y ustedes sabéis lo que me gustan las aves. Creo que no es habitual por el peso de la cigüeña y la inestabilidad de las antenas.
Un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

> Es bastante rara la foto esta, yo no lo he visto nunca y ustedes sabéis lo que me gustan las aves. *Creo que no es habitual por el peso de la cigüeña y la inestabilidad de las antenas.*
> Un saludo.


Pues como piense establecer ahi su nido......... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## embalses al 100%

Hablando de cigüeñas, en los últimos días pasan en parejas un montón por Sevilla, sobre todo por la mañana.
También me sorprende la cantidad de Gaviotas que se ven.

----------


## perdiguera

> Hablando de cigüeñas, en los últimos días pasan en parejas un montón por Sevilla, sobre todo por la mañana.
> También me sorprende la cantidad de Gaviotas que se ven.


Las primeras huyen del frío y las segundas acuden a la basura.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Las primeras huyen del frío y las segundas acuden a la basura.


Gracias por la aclaración, perdiguera. Cigüeñas ya las había visto otros años, pero Gaviotas, no tan abundantes como este.

----------


## perdiguera

Las gaviotas se están convirtiendo en una plaga debido a que han encontrado una fuente de alimentos en los basureros y a que carecen prácticamente de depredadores específicos.
No quiero decir con ello que haya algún tipo de gaviotas, como la de Audouin, en peligro de extinción, pero la argenterea y la patiamarilla están por todas partes en sobre abundancia.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Curiosa foto perdiguera, nunca había visto a una cigüeña posada sobre una antena. Como dice ben-amar, espero que no se le ocurra montar ahí el nido, sino...

----------


## frfmfrfm

El tema de las cigüeñas es que también se han acostumbrado a los basurero, tengo un compañero que su mujer trabaja en uno de ellos y dice que las cigüeñas están amontonadas, es que han encontrado la comida fácil.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## jlois

Amigo Perdiguera, yo creo que esa cigüeña es el nuevo técnico que ha contratado la comunidad de vecinos para ver el plus de "extrangis"...jejeje.

----------


## perdiguera

> Amigo Perdiguera, yo creo que esa cigüeña es el nuevo técnico que ha contratado la comunidad de vecinos para ver el plus de "extrangis"...jejeje.


¡Jajajaja! Muy bueno

----------

